# Do mealworms have to be kept in fridge?



## AbbyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

I really can't stomach that thought so keep mine in a drawer under the viv, is that o.k?


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

AbbyJ said:


> I really can't stomach that thought so keep mine in a drawer under the viv, is that o.k?


the main advantages to keeping mealies in a fridge is it slows them down ~ they don't 'go off' or pupate as quick ~ and they last longer which is more cost efficient especially if you only use a few at a time or buy in bulk : victory:

If you don't like the idea of keeping them in your main fridge it might be worth considering buying one of those dinky fridges ~ I use a small table-top fridge which is kept in my rep-room


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

mine arent kept in a fride never have beeeeeeeeen


----------



## spudsgirl (Jan 29, 2009)

*Mealies*

I dont keep mine in the fridge either didnt know you could. So I have learned something new today.:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

freekygeeky said:


> mine arent kept in a fride never have beeeeeeeeen


lol I don't keep my breeding colonies in the fridge but last month demand outstripped supply (too many greedy mouths  ) and I had to bulk-buy .... now I got too many :lol2:
so some I've left to pupate to start another batch and others I've chilled and with the temps going up it's good all round : victory:


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

all mine are in the fridge as sleepyD said it slows them down. how about putting them an ice cream tub so you dont see them? i get mine out gut load them and feed the next day. they make my skin crawl but when they come out of the fridge they like little sticks untill they warm up and start wriggling about!!!


----------



## cornman247 (Jun 1, 2009)

ShellsAngel said:


> all mine are in the fridge as sleepyD said it slows them down. *how about putting them an ice cream tub so you dont see them*? i get mine out gut load them and feed the next day. they make my skin crawl but when they come out of the fridge they like little sticks untill they warm up and start wriggling about!!!


oh could you imagine if you woke up in the middle of the night, when downstairs and thought "ooh ice cream" and then started eating before even looking at them?:roll2:

that could go on youve been framed:lol2:


----------



## TonyH1981 (Jul 10, 2008)

Tasty crunch LOL


----------



## ShellsAngel (Feb 12, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## AbbyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

YEAUGHHHH!!!mg:


----------



## mandi1234 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have put mine in the fridge for an hour or so before i feed............but i dont keep them in their


----------



## AbbyJ (Jun 20, 2009)

Why slow them down tho? Frank only likes them if they're wriggly


----------

